# It starts this weekend!



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems like it's going to be a pretty dry week for us here in northeast Ohio! That means I can start laying track and working outside this weekend! I sold all of my 8' diameter track and bought all 10' diameter so essentially I'm starting over. I'm going to try and post a picture of the new proposed layout... I have the "anyrail" program... Anyone know how to get my layout plan posted on here? lol


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Fishguy what part of northeast ohio do you live in. We my wife and myself live in canton , we also have a lot of g scale folks around here. Northern ohio garden railroad sociey or nogrs for short is the local g sacle club


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

I live in Orwell. Rts 322 & 45. Zip is 44076. We're a one stop light town


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

ok, so I can't figure out how to put up a picture of this layout... It's a very simple one though, just a big loop, nothing exciting, one siding but it's really just for show... My boys 6&7 like the trains, that's why we have them.... If you believe that I'll tell you another one... 

The main line is about 165', smallest diameter is 10' now, good for my dash 9 and sd40-2... I like to run all my rolling stock at the same time so lash ups are essential, on the other hand I like to run two trains at the same time, shorter consis' of course... maybe my wife will take some pics of the construction this weekend... The goal is to have trains running by the end of sunday...


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

_"ok, so I can't figure out how to put up a picture of this layout..." {snip...}_
Check out the following (or click the link below)...









Resources menu >> FAQ >> As a Standard Member how do I use the Rich-text/HTML Editor? - Including Pictures in Your Replies:[/b]


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's a link to some videos of the new layout... it did get done that weekend.  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT15ox_Wyjg&list=UUXuNg97xIOrBappFTpQbTzQ&index=3&feature=plcp 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wzk4N_OW3w&list=UUXuNg97xIOrBappFTpQbTzQ&index=2&feature=plcp 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU6Zt5wbH_c&list=UUXuNg97xIOrBappFTpQbTzQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure how realistic it's going to be but I'm going to try and start prepping for the concrete roadbed this weekend... TONS of stakes to cut up and to slam into the ground...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Just a small side job in the AM Saturday, then a wedding Sat nite... That leaves an entire day Sunday! LOL


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice job. And nice videos.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks jwalls


----------



## TheFishGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, ended up working today too... Only God knows when I'll be able to get this thing done...


----------

